# 2002 745Li phone kit - bluetooth?



## akber (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi All,
My first post here. 

Just bought a 2002 745Li that has a Telus (CDMA) phone installed. I have two mobile phones:

1. Bell Canada Kyocera 7135 (activated with Bell CDMA)
2. Unlocked Nokia 9300 w/Bluetooth (activated with Rogers GSM)

There is no cellular number portability in Canada yet. The obvious solution is to get a Telus account and keep using the car kit and handset.

Please help me out on any ideas that you have for integrating the GSM phone. What I am actually looking for is a Bluetooth aftermarket kit supported by BMW and that integrates with the car's telephony.

Barring that, is there a way to just replace the Telus handset with the Bell handset?

Thank you very kindly for all your help.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

akber said:


> What I am actually looking for is a Bluetooth aftermarket kit supported by BMW and that integrates with the car's telephony.
> 
> Barring that, is there a way to just replace the Telus handset with the Bell handset?


No Bluetooth kit will work with the car.

BMW has always been really picky with what phones they use. Only the one that came with the car will work.


----------

